# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Orchids facing extinction

## kuching

News from The New Strait Times of Malaysia (April 26, 2007):

"Clearing of land for agriculture and residential projects has been blamed for the imminent extinction of the _Doritis pulcerrima_ unless something is done to save the plant.

"It is sad that development will probably lead to the extinction of this species in Terengganu. "

More; here:

http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/N...cle/index_html

----------

